

The City that Bleeds (Red Ink) - sutro
http://www.sfweekly.com/2010-10-20/news/let-it-bleed/

======
akkartik
Contrasting position on Prop B: <http://www.sfbg.com/2010/09/21/prop-b-bad-
medicine>

SFweekly: _"Its author admits that it doesn't come close to solving the fiscal
nightmare. But even this baby step has been subjected to a coordinated
assault."_

Guardian: _"A custodian making only $40,000 per year would have to pay the
same hike in health insurance premiums as the city's top brass."_

Which leaves me thinking, why the fuck wasn't this caught in review? Why am I
being asked to vote on a piece of shit?

It all seems like a staged play. "You, Jones, your job is to draft a piece of
strawman legislation that we can criticize in these obvious ways. You can then
claim that we're not willing to take even the first step. And no matter which
way people vote we'll come out tops with our salaries and benefits untouched."

